# Test needles and brushes- question



## jimdoc (Nov 3, 2008)

I got these on Ebay, and am curious if any of you guys
know what the brushes and the copper heads are for?
I am thinking maybe some kind of plating system?
There are single homemade looking needles, or maybe
anodes that one looks gold, and the others platinum or 
palladium. There are part #'s like 35-721-15,35-721-18,
35-721-17,Brush 35-721-04,Copper Head 35-721-07.
Thanks. Jim

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=330280139418


----------



## Harold_V (Nov 3, 2008)

Jim,

You did good. The test needles are identical to those that are (or used to be) sold by Vigor. You can see the gold tips easily. They don't appear to have been used much. 

Can't comment on the balance of the stuff---but I suspect it's as you say, for brush plating. 

Harold


----------

